
(Unicode) Private Use Areas - Amezarak
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_Use_Areas
======
Amezarak
I thought this was of interest after I read this on SU:

[https://superuser.com/questions/1205451/how-can-i-display-
th...](https://superuser.com/questions/1205451/how-can-i-display-the-uf8ff-
apple-logo-emoji-on-windows)

Apple, apparently, has a private use area that defines things such as the
Apple logo in Unicode; people on Apple platforms were unaware that it only
displays on Apple hardware. I wasn't aware Unicode even _had_ such a thing.

To me it opens up all kinds of interesting things - as a commenter in the SU
question points out, nothing stops say, Microsoft, from defining the same code
point as the Windows logo.

